# toolcat 5600 tires and wheels HELP



## kwbblades (Feb 9, 2015)

I bought a 05 toolcat last year and it has worked pretty well, although it really needs tires other than the standard 27x10.50r15. Now after beating google down and trying different things I have registered here in a desperate attempt to find tires and wheels that fit. 

Through my many different searches and reading numerous threads on here I read many used trailer wheels with 235/75/16 but that will not work with mine anything bigger than 27 inch high wheels, the fuel tank is in the way. I have noticed on many other toolcats do not have the same fuel tank set up as mine. The one on mine extends all the way into the front right fender. 

We tried using 29 inch tires on it and it would rub the fuel tank. So we are back to square one. The hub is 6.75 in and the spread between studs measuring from one stud center to the other is 3 in. 6 lug configuration. 

Now optimally I would like to have a tire that is 27 inches high If I was using a 16 in wheels 215/65r16 so 27x8.5 or there abouts. If I could find a wheel that fits I could get a nice snow tire with lots of siping to get more grip also the increased down pressure from the thinner tire. Although the weight rating concerns me slightly it seems as I have no other options. As I said before it will only accommodate 27 inch tires max there is less than an inch between the tire and the fuel tank now with 27x10.50r15 skid steer tires. I really am not looking to spend the $1300 plus it takes to get a set of snow wolf tires. 

Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

When I looked for mine, I couldn't find any aftermarket wheels that fit the offset. 

I ended up buying some Cooper M&S (15") and swapping them in the fall and spring. Kind of a pain, but it worked. 

Seems like Bobcat wanted close to $300 a wheel back then.


----------



## kwbblades (Feb 9, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;1953040 said:


> When I looked for mine, I couldn't find any aftermarket wheels that fit the offset.
> 
> I ended up buying some Cooper M&S (15") and swapping them in the fall and spring. Kind of a pain, but it worked.
> 
> Seems like Bobcat wanted close to $300 a wheel back then.


We tried to put 29 cooper m&s on but the rubbed the fuel tank. Im really not sure what to do at this point unless I find other wheels that fit I wont be able to get snow tires. I dont believe they make a 27 inch tire for these wheels.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kwbblades;1953057 said:


> We tried to put 29 cooper m&s on but the rubbed the fuel tank. Im really not sure what to do at this point unless I find other wheels that fit I wont be able to get snow tires. I dont believe they make a 27 inch tire for these wheels.


Mine was an '04 D Series.

235/75 R15 is the size.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

The "D" series Toolcat was introduced in late 2007.
Whole new frame/chassis/suspension/boom and engine mounting.
Basically a whole new machine to correct the litany of problems associated with the earlier models.

The "D" series has 2" more wheel clearance than the 02-06 models.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kent Lawns;1953075 said:


> The "D" series Toolcat was introduced in late 2007.
> Whole new frame/chassis/suspension/boom and engine mounting.
> Basically a whole new machine to correct the litany of problems associated with the earlier models.
> 
> The "D" series has 2" more wheel clearance than the 02-06 models.


Oops, I was confusing it with my 190.

Mine was an '07.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kwbblades (Feb 9, 2015)

Kent Lawns;1953075 said:


> The "D" series Toolcat was introduced in late 2007.
> Whole new frame/chassis/suspension/boom and engine mounting.
> Basically a whole new machine to correct the litany of problems associated with the earlier models.
> 
> The "D" series has 2" more wheel clearance than the 02-06 models.


That sheds some light on the subject, is there any other wheels that I can get to fit?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

kwbblades;1953087 said:


> That sheds some light on the subject, is there any other wheels that I can get to fit?


SnowWolf doesn't have tires and rims to fit those?? I thought I saw some Toolcats with WolfPaws on them before( the blue colored rims ), I have no idea about the different years though. Check them out if you haven't yet.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't read the last bit of your first post. Just spend the money and be done with it, they'll last a long time.


----------



## kwbblades (Feb 9, 2015)

WIPensFan;1953193 said:


> SnowWolf doesn't have tires and rims to fit those?? I thought I saw some Toolcats with WolfPaws on them before( the blue colored rims ), I have no idea about the different years though. Check them out if you haven't yet.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, didn't read the last bit of your first post. Just spend the money and be done with it, they'll last a long time.


Thats what ill have to do if I cant find any to fit. But I believe I will be getting a 08 5610 soon hopefully


----------

